# Do you still use measuring cups/spoons while cooking



## debbie in seattle (Jun 12, 2017)

Am I the only one who still uses measuring spoons/cups when you cook?   I can of made a recipe a 100 times, but I still make sure I measure everything.   Amazes me that some cooks can just guesstimate amounts and it comes out great.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 12, 2017)

I always use measuring cups especially when baking. With everyday cooking I sometimes season to taste. When I battle the bulge I measure also. I can get a little heavy handed on things that I love to eat.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 12, 2017)

I always use the exact amount of the recipe because recipes are chemistry related.

Too much or too little spoils the taste.  Baking soda in excess will give a strange taste as will salt.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 13, 2017)

I measure when I bake but I wing it with soups, sauces, etc...

I've also purchased a few extra measuring spoons and cups at garage sales so I can leave a spoon or cup in the canister.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jun 13, 2017)

I use them all the time, I even went out and bought some new ones to have. Since retiring one of the things I like to do is learn how to cook, new and old recipes. And I need all the help I can get..


----------



## Temperance (Jun 14, 2017)

Use both all the time when baking.  Normal cooking, never.


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 14, 2017)

I do with 'scratch' baking (that's baking using basic ingredients rather than with a mix) but I rarely do that anymore.  Measuring cups and spoons are always kept handy but not often used.  I've simplified my life and that includes my cooking.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 14, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> I always use the exact amount of the recipe because recipes are chemistry related.
> 
> Too much or too little spoils the taste.  Baking soda in excess will give a strange taste as will salt.


I've always questioned this about recipes.  What is the probability that 1 cup of flour needs exactly 1 teaspoon of salt, say, to taste best?  Maybe a teaspoon and a pinch would work better.  Only if cups and teaspoons were invented for baking purposes would I believe it has to be that precise, and I don't think they were. 

Not trying to start an argument, just saying I've thought about this.  Weird, I know.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 15, 2017)

If trying a new recipe I use the spoons but for homemade biscuits and cornbread I know how much and don't measure.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 15, 2017)

Temperance said:


> Use both all the time when baking.  Normal cooking, never.



Me, too.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 15, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> I've always questioned this about recipes.  What is the probability that 1 cup of flour needs exactly 1 teaspoon of salt, say, to taste best?  Maybe a teaspoon and a pinch would work better.  Only if cups and teaspoons were invented for baking purposes would I believe it has to be that precise, and I don't think they were.
> 
> Not trying to start an argument, just saying I've thought about this.  Weird, I know.



The credit or blame goes to Fannie Farmer and her Boston Cooking School.  Historians believe that Fannie introduced and promoted standardized measuring cups and spoons in 1896.







I agree that a cook still needs to use judgment when cooking/baking.  Some flour requires more liquid, spices may be old or wimpy tasting, eggs vary in size, etc...


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 15, 2017)

Aunt Bea:  You have to know what the ingredients are for, that's why you need specific measurements.

For instance, the salt may not be just for taste but to active the baking soda, or the baking powder. 

The recipes are all chemically driven.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 15, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Aunt Bea:  You have to know what the ingredients are for, that's why you need specific measurements.
> 
> For instance, the salt may not be just for taste but to active the baking soda, or the baking powder.
> 
> The recipes are all chemically driven.



I understand what you are saying and don't disagree but the fact remains that ignorant people were baking and feeding their families for hundreds of years without standardized measurements.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 15, 2017)

Rarely.   I don't even use a shot glass  in the evening  (past  5 PM)


I just pour it in and eyeball it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 15, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Rarely.   I don't even use a shot glass  in the evening  (past  5 PM)
> 
> 
> I just pour it in and eyeball it.



Experience and a steady hand counts for a lot!!!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 15, 2017)

Yeah, You got that right   Aunt Bea. LOL


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 15, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> I understand what you are saying and don't disagree but the fact remains that ignorant people were baking and feeding their families for hundreds of years without standardized measurements.



Not really. There are people that when they pour stuff into their hand they are pretty accurate on the measurement. I have had that proven to me.

Are  you sure that's a tablespoon.  Try it. See how far I am off.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 15, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Not really. There are people that when they pour stuff into their hand they are pretty accurate on the measurement. I have had that proven to me.
> 
> Are  you sure that's a tablespoon.  Try it. See how far I am off.



I'm sure that you are correct, have a nice day!


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 15, 2017)

Well thanks. Enjoy your day.  I am a single man cooking for myself and I enjoy the input.

Today.  Rhubarb pie which is in season here now.

Love that stuff.  And people are so wllling to give your stalks because they know you live in an apartment.


----------

